# Spider Lake Michigan help



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone ever fish Spider Lake near Traverse City. Going up with the family June 12-16. I will be bringing my 17 ft. deep V. I will be fishing with my kids so I will be fishing for anything from pike and bass to panfish. I may consider taking the boat to a nearby lake for walleye/perch if I receive some good recommendations. I'm currently thinking of trying South Lake Lelanau (sp?) I've heard many good things about it. Does anyone have any other nearby lakes? Thanks.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

We are going to be up there bass fishing the 16th -20th. We are staying on the south end of Lake Leelanau but will be fishing all over. I was intrigued by Spider and a almost rented a cottage there, I've never been there but it looked nice. You will find quality pan fish most anywhere, Leelanau south end is outstanding for Pike as well. Leelanau is also a decent walleye fishery and both Long Lake and Fife Lake (near Spider) used to be really good as well. You will find that the local bait stores, and the MC Sports Outdoor store right in Traverse, will be very helpful on what is biting and where. We will be targeting bass and fishing the Grand Traverse Bay hard. If you like bassin, the smallie action on the sand flats should prime about the time you are there. Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

pm sent. call me.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

ill be heading up to lake leelanua as well from the 12-19. any one know how the fishing is going as of now?


----------

